# Ol geez



## Drill146 (Oct 3, 2014)

For those of you who don't know. Johnny (ol geez) is in the hospital with blood clots similar to what happened to my dad a few months back. Issue is Johnny has had complications beyond what my dad had. Please say a prayer for him. He is at St Mary's in Athens ga currently. If you have his number call if not just say a prayer and give home your best. He's a great man and the sport needs him for a while longer.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear that.  Prayers sent.


----------



## p&y finally (Oct 3, 2014)

Prayers sent for Johnny and family


----------



## 3darcher (Oct 3, 2014)

Prayers for the ol geez! Hoping for a speedy recovery.   We need that old rascal back around here


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 3, 2014)

Prayers sent for Johnny!


----------



## fulltime (Oct 3, 2014)

I just talked to johnny, he sounds weak. yall lift him up with prayers.

thanks for the info drill146


----------



## j.reagan (Oct 3, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Oct 3, 2014)

Praying for you Johnny.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 3, 2014)

Hang in there big guy. We've got targets to smack.


----------



## KillZone (Oct 4, 2014)

Prayers sent!


----------



## tomski007 (Oct 4, 2014)

You better get well you old rascal.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 4, 2014)

Them clots don't stand a chance against the Geeze!!


----------



## dgmeadows (Oct 4, 2014)

Praying for a speedy recovery for you Johnny.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 4, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## Dingo26 (Oct 4, 2014)

I spoke with Johnny bout 8 pm yesterday, he is week, and worried,  sore, tired, and having gone thru this myself just a few months ago I understand how he feels. He has clots still in the calf of one leg, and two moved and went to the lungs, they have him on blood thinners of course in the IV and lovanox injections and warfarin. He has a long road back but if he does what he'll have to should be good to go.  Diet change, more walking than he can stand, but he will be better health wise after this, right now he probably don't think so. Please pray for the both of us, I'm still in the process of getting over my clot, but getting better.


----------



## Tracker1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Prayers sent!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 5, 2014)

Dingo26 said:


> I spoke with Johnny bout 8 pm yesterday, he is week, and worried,  sore, tired, and having gone thru this myself just a few months ago I understand how he feels. He has clots still in the calf of one leg, and two moved and went to the lungs, they have him on blood thinners of course in the IV and lovanox injections and warfarin. He has a long road back but if he does what he'll have to should be good to go.  Diet change, more walking than he can stand, but he will be better health wise after this, right now he probably don't think so. Please pray for the both of us, I'm still in the process of getting over my clot, but getting better.



Good to hear you guys have some kick left in ya. Keep a kickin !    ...Gods speed boys.


----------



## bowhunting strick (Oct 5, 2014)

*Ole Geez*

Yes get well soon geez I ain't through aggravating you on the range. Get well soon , prayers sent.  Strick


----------



## hoyt44 (Oct 5, 2014)

Get well mullet master, Prayers sent for Johnny & Family


----------



## EagleEye3D (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm praying for you Old Geez.Hope you get better soon!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Oct 5, 2014)

*Smoke*

Praying for you Geez..besides my Mathews has you on the list..


----------



## bt33 (Oct 5, 2014)

prayers sent geez


----------



## Archery Mom (Oct 6, 2014)

Get better Johnny.. Do everything the dr says.. it wouldnt be the same without the Mullett on a field range..


----------



## Big John (Oct 6, 2014)

Prayers sent!


----------



## NBN (Oct 6, 2014)

Prayers Sent


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 6, 2014)

Any news on Johnny ?


----------



## fulltime (Oct 7, 2014)

He is out of icu as of 10-5. I talked to him thru txt last night. He still need them prayers. may get to go home by the end of the week.


----------



## KPreston (Oct 7, 2014)

Johnny, you old duffer you need to get better---Prayers sent.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 7, 2014)

fulltime said:


> He is out of icu as of 10-5. I talked to him thru txt last night. He still need them prayers. may get to go home by the end of the week.




The power of prayer !


----------



## abhunter (Oct 8, 2014)

Prayers for Johnny and Family


----------



## Tadder (Oct 8, 2014)

Hay OLD GEES don't know if you seen this , we PRAYING FOR YOU, GOD IS REAL AND HE DOES ANSWER PRAYER. You hang in there ..


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 9, 2014)

Prayers lifted for ya brother!


----------



## red1691 (Oct 9, 2014)

Just seen, Prayers of my buddy Johnny!!!


----------



## ninjaneer (Oct 9, 2014)

Get well soon Geez. Hope your feeling better.


----------



## NugeForPres (Oct 10, 2014)

I am praying for this gentleman.


----------



## hound dog (Oct 10, 2014)

Thinking about you bud. Get well soon.


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 11, 2014)

thanks for all the prayers and comments just got home a little while ago, and it was touch and go there for a while.  that clot that broke off was 6" long and went through my heart and lodged in my lungs, where they split.  it's even got it's own name, it kills 50%..called a saddle clot.  thanks to ole clark woodlee.  I called him right after it happened becaue he's got several stents..i thought I had a blockage...but when I told him how fast it happened, he mentioned a friend of his that it happened to, and it was a clot.  it was then, that I decided to go to the emergency room, and it's a good thing because if another one broke off..it probably would have been 10 toes up for the geez. 10 days and a lot of heparin and gobs of Coumadin, here it am, by the grace of God   if I had as many needles out of me as in me, i' be a porcupine, lol.  thanks again for the prayers.  lost 9 pounds on hospital food, ick


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 11, 2014)

Glad that your better!!!


----------



## 3darcher (Oct 12, 2014)

Definitely good to hear from you ol geez.  Glad you made it!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 12, 2014)

Dang thats scary Johnny, I'm glad your alright. The big guy must be looking out for ya. 
We don't have to look far, to see how lucky we are.


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 13, 2014)

thanks, lee.  not out of the woods yet.  the clots are still there in my leg and lung.  only your body can dissolve clots, and that takes time.  went to the coumadin clinic today to get my dosage adjusted.  that will take a couple of weeks.  time cures all ills.  the Man was definitely with me...I hope I can make it all the way back.  still a little short of breath, but getting better as the clot  dissolves and allows more blood into my lungs.  thanks for all the prayers and comments


----------



## olinprice (Oct 14, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## EagleEye3D (Oct 15, 2014)

Still praying for you Geez! Keep getting better and hang in there buddy!


----------



## dbell80 (Oct 21, 2014)

Still praying for you. Sounds like your on the right track.


----------



## BlackArcher (Oct 28, 2014)

I just heard.... Hope all is well... Can't find your Number... Call...
check your pm


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 29, 2014)

thanks again for all the prayers and well-wishes.  working my way back..it's going to be a long road.  got my bow turned down to 35 lbs and shooting some of my old xx75 recurve arrows.  they're the only ones that will group at that low poundage, lol!!  thanks again, and just glad to be here.


----------

